# GB 57 question



## Donivanp (Nov 10, 2022)

Yeah I know we just are starting GB 56 but for further clarification, Polish, Czech etc... Eagle Squadron flying for the RAF are included in this build....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2022)

> February 1 to June 4, 2023 GB 57 "WW2 Foreign Service"
> 
> This Group Build will be for any aircraft built in one country and used by another. Examples include American Spitfires, RAF Mustangs, etc. Aircraft built under license in another country and used by the home country are not considered meeting the spirit of this GB (e.g. Canadian built Lancasters or Mosquitoes in the RAF). This GB will include aircraft carrying the markings of a capturing country provided that the capture actually occurred. No "What-ifs" will be allowed. Also, for the purposes of this GB, independent Air Forces serving under the overarching command of another country (e.g. RCAF , SAAF under RAF command) will be allowed in this GB.[/QOUTE]


----------



## Ralph Haus (Dec 2, 2022)

Much searching, and finding nothing that is available, I thought I would have to sit out GB57? Then I looked closer in my own stash and found an Eduard's kit that revolves around the end of the war, 1945. A Bf 109G-10 WNF/Diana, kit 82161. The markings are for those surrendered or used by other than German Luftwaffe pilots. In this case ROA (Russian Liberation Army). Reading the previous responses, this to me, is a gray area? Would any of these be accepted? If not...well I guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2022)

If you are talking about the first option Ralph, that's a doer. Can't read the fine print


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 2, 2022)

Trying to read the inscription on the first option Ralph, it looks like they mention March 1945 which just fits in for WWII in Europe which ended in early May. So I agree with George, it's a goer.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Dec 2, 2022)

Well, I decided to not be so dammed lazy and do some more digging. I focused on Eduard models (kind of favored) and found these two. I'll post full size so that the text can be read. Sorry for that last post.

Leaning towards Finnish, even though I have to buy another kit. But I guess on the plus side, I will have extra tiny parts, just in case.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 2, 2022)

Both are good. Now you have so much choice.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Dec 2, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Both are good. Now you have so much choice.


Choice done. I ordered the kit that has the Finnish option. Good to go for 57.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 2, 2022)

The Hungarian one would have worked but those are good too.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Dec 2, 2022)

I hate to use the word 'only', but the Finnish 109 was only $23. But unfortunatly while 'shopping' I also added a 1/32 Eduard 109. Always wanted to step up and play with 'big boy' pieces!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2022)

Temptation, did the same myself a week or so back with a Mosquito in 1/32, going to love building it but where to put it when finished. That's a problem down the track some.


----------



## Donivanp (Dec 3, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Temptation, did the same myself a week or so back with a Mosquito in 1/32, going to love building it but where to put it when finished. That's a problem down the track some.


If you back the old truck into the house “accidentally”, she’ll have to accept the new room neede to fix the living room.

Follow me for further advice.😇

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

